# Got mugged the other night...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Four guys jumped me and demanded my watch and wallet. When I said no, they started beating me up.

Just before I lost consciousness I managed to knock one out.

|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|

Probably not the best time to have a w*nk, but I didn't think I get another chance.


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

really made me chuckle this one


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)




----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Couldn't remember where I'd heard it, but thought it wasn't here.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Think Charlie beat you to it :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

triplefan said:


> Think Charlie beat you to it :lol:


Indeed I did 

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep Charlie got there first but no beter the second time :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------

